# More Photos of the New Audi S8 Including Interior Shots and 4.0 TFSI Engine Note!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following yesterday's * reveal of photos and details about the all-new Audi S8 *, we've dug up a few more photos and information about the car that we wanted to share, including shots of the interior that weren't revealed in yesterday's release. Below are a few of the new photos revealing details we hadn't seen before with a quick description of what we see below each. All of the shots found thus far have been added to our photo gallery linked at the bottom of this post.

Once you're done checking out the photos, head on over to Audi's German market website Audi.de, also linked at the bottom. On that site's new S-car sub page, you'll find links to some great resources like detailed information about the cars (in German), many of the new marketing photos we've added downloadable in various wallpaper sizes and, best of all, audio of the 4.0 TFSI's engine note will greet you at the landing page.









Interior Shot #1: Shows S8's dash with S-spec carbon fiber trim.









Interior Shot #2: Shows S8's carbon fiber shifter lever.









Interior Shot #3: Shows S8's seating.









Exterior Shot #1: Depicts S8's new "tri-five" wheel design with optional carbon ceramic brakes.









Engine Shot #1: Another shot of the new 4.0 TFSI reveals it from an angle other than directly above.

More on this after the jumps.

* Audi S8 Photo Gallery - Fourtitude *

* New S Model Index - Audi.de *


----------

